
Ask HN: Have no coding skills but trying to build a MVP. Need help - CaterinaRutter
A while ago I asked for tools that would help build an MVP for a tech startup. I have no coding skills and really no budget. I have received a lot of comments (thank you for those) but one of them encouraged me to make my own research and then ask for feedback. Well, here it is. I found this tools to build an MVP without code:<p>- Zeroqode Templates ( https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;8QKk3G ) build on Bubble Platform
- InVision (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.invisionapp.com)
- WebFlow (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webflow.com)
- Wix (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wix.com)<p>Did anyone try any of this? Can you share some feedback?
======
daleholborow
wix is a content management system (CMS) i believe, but you wont be able to
dig into it and customize functionality (to add new features). The others i
have no experience in, but they look like screen layout / mockup tools.. not
actually frameworks to build a product.

is your "mvp" going to be an offline business that just needs a website? Wix
would be okay i guess. If you want to build a product, then i suspect that
these won't be enough for your needs.

~~~
CaterinaRutter
thank you

